# Your Ultimate African Tank



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

I just got 44 pentagon tank off of Craigslist today. My plan is to make it an african tank, once I get it cycled of course.

I plan on building some type of rock wall for them, and a lot of hiding places, and I'll want to overstock it to negate some of the agression.

So, If you had my tank in your house, what kinds of africans would you put in there? I'm basically looking for types that I know will go together and be happy in there.


Thanks!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If going with mbuna, probably stock with low aggression species (acei, rusty cichlids, yellow labs, etc), and pass on any other species with higher aggression levels due to lack of adequate tank length (ideally, with the more aggressive types, you want a tank length of at least 48"). Also it's a good chance your cichlids will predominantly occupy the lower half of the tank (the exception being acei); which can possibly amplify aggression due to the small 'footprint' of the aquarium.

However, I've temporarily kept african cichlids in an identical tank for 'grow out' purposes for a short number of months (moved them to other tanks when they got to about 2"). The types I had in there would have killed each other if had them in there permanently.

I would presume there may be other types of african cichlids suited to a tank of this shape; what types of cichlids do you have in mind of adding to this tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Because of the small size, I'd get small fish. I'd stack slate up to top (maybe drill holes and thread a pvc rod thru it to keep it from topling) and put in N. Lelupi or Julies.


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess what I'm asking, are what would be the best types of africans to put in here... I need smaller ones to avoid rehoming them when they get too big (although that's an excuse to set up a larger tank!)
Which ones stay on the small side with lower aggression levels?


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

Slate was what I was going to use, thanks for the pvc tip tho, I probably wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I hope you don't use that UGF. :-o


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with under gravel filters. thats all they had back then, and the industry is still alive so i am guessing they worked. i know a troph. breeder that only uses ugf. his tanks are all in good order.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

UGFs are an ok secondary filter (alway have a least 2 filters) for Africans. Its a pain to move all those rocks, lift the filter plate and clean under it, but it does keep the rocks from cracking the tank when they topple and and the ridges give a more stable base to a rock pile than a smooth bottom. UGFs are a no-no with rooted plants, but so are gravel-digging cichlids. 

That tank would seem large to dwarf Tanginikans and Julies don't care if their rocks are horizontal or vertical (they keep belly to rock no matter what). If you did get Mbuna, I'd suggest keeping only one specie to spread out the aggressive. A small one like P. Salousi or a Labichromis sp. You could also keep one "surface fish" such as ameca spendens (buttlerfly goodied).

I would still fill the tank up with rocks, but you could use larger ones (than slate) such as cobblestones, flagstones, limestone pavers or Texas holey rock. I really like the plastic fake rock that is only a little denser than water but it is prohibitively expensive in large quantities. Or you could use PVC pipe to spread out the slate (kind of ugly, but effective).


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

I think I'm going to pass on the undergravel, I've never been a huge fan of them. I think I'm going to run this "millennium 3000" that came with it, that I've never heard of as well as an aquaclear. Thanks for all the fish suggestions! I really like the Labichromis- and just doing a tank full of those, or maybe I'll go with the dwarf Tanginikans.

I'm definitely going to put a lot of rocks in the bottom, and up the sides as well, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I would pile rocks along the back (or silicone them up along the back two walls) with a large open sandy space in the front.
I'd put in lots of snail shells on the sand - and _Neolamprologus multifaciatus_ ("multi's") to live in the shells.
Then I'd put a "juli" group in there to live along the rock walls - maybe _Julidochromis transcriptus_


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^

I really like that idea. If you want a community aquarium, i would go with that. those fish are rock dwellers and bottem dwellers tho. If you want some fish for the middle of the tank, and if you have enought hiding spaces, i would also get some brichardi. they are very cool and active fish IME.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

get an extension to for your filter intake.


> brichardi.


 I really like Brichardi, they are pretty and interesting, but in a tank that size they will take the whole thing (except maybe some open water at the top). Another 1 cichlid tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

true. i never thought of that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep...breeding Brichardi can get really aggressive. 

I'd either go with a Tanganyikan tank or an all male Aulonocara tank (Peaco-cks), although they are probably pushing it size wise for that tank.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres a DIY for a really neat rock wall thing http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I just came home to a new spawn of Brichardi, they are such awesome parents


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't put any africans in that tank other than shellies. Hex and oct tanks leave a lot to be desired in terms of stocking due to their unique shape. You could get away with Brichardi (I love them too Sue) but start with a trio or 4.


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

redpaulhus said:


> I would pile rocks along the back (or silicone them up along the back two walls) with a large open sandy space in the front.
> I'd put in lots of snail shells on the sand - and _Neolamprologus multifaciatus_ ("multi's") to live in the shells.
> Then I'd put a "juli" group in there to live along the rock walls - maybe _Julidochromis transcriptus_



I really like that idea, and I'll have to see how well I can diy the rock wall, the website looks pretty cool, maybe I can pawn that project off on my dad. 

I do have another filter extension for that filter, the so called "Millennium 3000" it's just not in the picture.


----------

